# Customary theme for piano and strings



## Rob (Aug 23, 2013)

just wanted to share this theme I've written last night, (my wife has been away in Brazil for a month and so I've spent many nights on my instruments  ), the intent was to write something in an harmonic vocabulary based more on triads than my usual jazz voicings... in a way celebrates the end of my wild free period, so there's a vein of sadness in it...  and of love because my better half is coming home... the result is admittedly a rather trivial musical cue, though to me it is interesting to investigate simpler harmonies, it can be refreshing from time to time. And I believe my live jazz playing could benefit from some different colors even when playing standards... I realize I'm talking to myself, so I'll stop now


www.robertosoggetti.com/Theme.mp3


----------



## RiffWraith (Aug 23, 2013)

Your wife should stay in Brazil - this is very good!

I thought the strings were a bit too dry, and some of the transitions were very synthy, but I really like the writing. Really digging when it "kicks in" @ around 1:15. And the ending is great.

Good job!


----------



## Rob (Aug 23, 2013)

:D haha thank you Riff


----------



## jleckie (Aug 23, 2013)

That was quite pleasant. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Rob (Aug 24, 2013)

Jay, thank you!


----------



## KEnK (Aug 24, 2013)

Very beautiful Rob.

I wouldn't call it trivial, "simple" yes,
but it has an emotive poignant quality.
(And vibe of the piece is staying w/ me, like a pleasing incense)

Calling it customary or trivial is unnecessarily dismissive.
In spite of the simplicity, your usual sophisticated writing is still quite apparent.

k


----------



## Rob (Aug 24, 2013)

KEnK @ 24th August 2013 said:


> Very beautiful Rob.
> 
> I wouldn't call it trivial, "simple" yes,
> but it has an emotive poignant quality.
> ...



thank you Kenk, it's partly a language issue.... as I'm not a native english speaker, I might use terms that have a heavier weight than I wish to. The thing is that I'm sure that true beauty can be attained with the most simple harmonies/melodies, and in this search I find myself rather behind... it's a fascinating subject, as it looks like a different world from functional harmony and the techniques I've been always using... it involves using certain kinds of intervals, lots of seconds, fourths and fifths, less thirds... well anyway thanks a lot for your comment man!


----------



## KEnK (Aug 24, 2013)

Hi Rob-

I never knew English wasn't your primary language.
You certainly write it perfectly.

As to the complexity/simplicity dilemma-
I wrestle w/ that in my improvisations, especially on gigs.

On the one hand, in the past few years I've been getting quite good at motivic development and using the melodic material in my solos.
This requires a certain level of cerebral attention.
But my best playing is usually done when I'm not thinking at all,
usually on a simple "vamp" section, where the exploration is not confined
to a chord progression and I can just "go for it".

I have a great respect for genuine Blues players.
I've seen lots of players who can continuouslly play great solos all night long.
Personally, I get bored and run out of things to say w/o a variety of differing harmonic 
platforms to spring from. So I need a bit of complexity in that regard. 

Improv is of course not the same as composition, but there is a similarity in
philosophy here.

k


----------



## re-peat (Aug 24, 2013)

Very nice, Rob. _Very_ nice.

_


----------



## Gerald (Aug 25, 2013)

Yes! Very very nice!....


----------



## Tatu (Aug 25, 2013)

Wow that's a really nice piece, Rob.


----------



## Rob (Aug 25, 2013)

Piet, Gerald and Tatu, thank you!


----------



## Rob (Aug 25, 2013)

KEnK @ 24th August 2013 said:


> Hi Rob-
> 
> I never knew English wasn't your primary language.
> You certainly write it perfectly.
> ...



Improvising is not the same as composition, but it's related, to me anyway... very often I start composing setting myself in the mood that's needed for the piece and improvising freely on the piano. Later, when the piece is already structured I go back to improvising every time I need fresh material or to overcome any lack of inspiration. Furthermore, when improvising, one has a better feeling for the proportions of what is played in relation with time. When writing I often risk to condense too much and not let the music breath enough... improvisation can work as scaffolding


----------



## sammy24 (Aug 25, 2013)

Pretty piece. Bit of a Copland-like vibe, in some parts.


----------



## Rob (Aug 27, 2013)

sammy24 @ 25th August 2013 said:


> Pretty piece. Bit of a Copland-like vibe, in some parts.



Thank you Sammy!


----------



## rayinstirling (Aug 27, 2013)

You're just an old "romantic" bob.
great cue pity about the title :lol: 
thanks for sharing


----------



## Rob (Aug 27, 2013)

rayinstirling @ 27th August 2013 said:


> You're just an old "romantic" bob.
> great cue pity about the title :lol:
> thanks for sharing



I am, Ray  
but my attitude towards composing is almost that of a scientist, I like to analyze and try to understand the processes behind the construction of melodies, harmonies and rhythms. The emotional part comes afterwards, as a consequence...


----------



## germancomponist (Aug 27, 2013)

What a wonderful piece, Roberto!


----------



## Rob (Aug 27, 2013)

Thank you Gunther!


----------



## rayinstirling (Aug 28, 2013)

Rob @ Tue Aug 27 said:


> rayinstirling @ 27th August 2013 said:
> 
> 
> > You're just an old "romantic" bob.
> ...


Excuse me for thinking that such depth in analysis must surely be a curse.
Not that form and theory is to be ignored but a simple salute should do.  

The words of a guitar player :lol:


----------



## Rob (Aug 28, 2013)

rayinstirling @ 28th August 2013 said:


> Rob @ Tue Aug 27 said:
> 
> 
> > rayinstirling @ 27th August 2013 said:
> ...



Hi Ray!


----------



## ghostnote (Aug 28, 2013)

beautiful job rob! my only complaint is that the strings sound quantized in some places.


----------



## Rob (Aug 28, 2013)

Michael Chrostek @ 28th August 2013 said:


> beautiful job rob! my only complaint is that the strings sound quantized in some places.



? That's pretty weird, Michael... I never quantize strings... maybe I was too precise rhythmically?  Thank you Michael!

Edit: now that I think of it, a certain stiffness of the time could be due to playing on the click... I wonder if "conducting" the tempo could yeld a more natural flow... Notion does have such a tool... Maybe Cubase also, I have to find out...


----------



## ghostnote (Aug 28, 2013)

Rob @ Wed Aug 28 said:


> Michael Chrostek @ 28th August 2013 said:
> 
> 
> > beautiful job rob! my only complaint is that the strings sound quantized in some places.
> ...



Yes, that's what I've tried to say. Especially at 1:12, but that's just... you know...


----------



## Saxer (Aug 28, 2013)

beautiful track! would be lovely with real strings!

and you didn't talk to yourself only in the opening post... it's very interesting. it's so hard to leave the corsett of used formats when composing and make it feel fluent and natural... this breath thing.


----------

